# Poppy :)



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

New pics of Poppy.  Our local fair is next weekend so I'm excited to see how she does there. I just love this young doe and feel so blessed that we get to own her.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

She's gorgeous! Good luck at the fair!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She really is gorgeous!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks so much!  She is such a sweetie too, and LOVES petting.


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

What a stunning doe and it looks like she knows it. Glamour shots!


----------



## erin11 (Dec 24, 2013)

Wish I had some like her in my herd!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Holy poo :shocked: She is stunning :sun:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Okay, I don't know Boers, yet my first words when I saw her pics were "Gorgeous!" and "Knows she's gorgeous!" 
Holy meaty, and royal red! I am certain you'll do well with her at the fair.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Aww thanks.  She does know she's pretty.  She's been to 3 shows so far. Her first show was the ABGA National Show in Nebraska. She was 4th in 37 in the 3-6 month FB doe class. At her 2nd show she won her class of 11 both days and was Jr. Grand one day. The 3rd show (and our first show with her) she won her class of 5 both days and was Jr. Grand both days.  So she already has some wins under her belt and since this is a USBGA show our usual ABGA competitors won't be there. So I'm hoping she'll get a rosette or two.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I swear she gets prettier every time I look at her. hlala:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

You gotta stop posting such beautiful goats! :drool: :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow Victoria, she sure is a looker. Good luck at the show with her, but I know you'll do great  

Question - how do you get their hair looking so full and fluffy? Do you blow dry it? Any sprays? Ellie is on quality feed and minerals, so not worried about that, but she's got crazy hair so any tips for grooming are much appreciated


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Sydney! Yes, we washed her then blowed her. I think I used Zoom Bloom on her before these pictures... so that might have added some fullness to her hair. Sometimes it doesn't seem like that stuff does anything though, unless you comb it in really well before blowing it out.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I knew she was a glam girl


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

What wonderful pictures as usual. She does know she is beautiful you can tell she knows it.. Good luck at the fair.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

That one white leg is awesome! Very, very flashy and strong. I agree with the others, I'm almost positive that she knows how gorgeous she is. Even in pics some personality traits show through. Good luck.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum, Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks Victoria! Wonder if I could use the shop vac to blow her... :lol: What direction do you blow the hair? Against the grain?


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

She looks great 
Good luck at the show!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!! She's a special little girl alright. Well... big girl.  

I blow the butt hair against the grain and the rest kind of up and back from the shoulder. Does that make sense at all? It's a lot easier to demonstrate!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes it does, thank you  Are you guys planning on going to the ABGA show at the Washington State Fair? I am going to try and beg my parents to take me, it would be awesome to meet you and see your goats after all this time


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh yeah.  I got our entrees in weeks ago! lol That would be awesome if you could come!  We need to meet each other once and for all!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

russellp said:


> That one white leg is awesome! Very, very flashy and strong. I agree with the others, I'm almost positive that she knows how gorgeous she is. Even in pics some personality traits show through. Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum, Russell P. Hammonds


Thanks.  I think so too. Both of her parents are red with a white head so her color is pretty odd considering that! Her sister is solid red and brother was a red head/white body.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Oh yeah.  I got our entrees in weeks ago! lol That would be awesome if you could come!  We need to meet each other once and for all!


The tricky part will be convincing them that it's worth it to go considering it's all the way across the state, and we would need to pay for a hotel. Plus, I would really love to go to an ADGA show in Yakima on the 26th-27th... But yes, we do need to meet each other!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, good luck.  Hope you can make it.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

You should sooooo nominate pretty Poppy for Pet of the Day! Such a cute name for a "red" goat, and those are great pictures! We *know* she has a story to tell, I am quite certain of it!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well thank you.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

You're welcome! See http://PetoftheDay.com/submit for the form, okay?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Okay thanks!


----------

